# Bahrain or Oman



## Krzysztof (Apr 6, 2017)

Speaking of Oman and Bahrain, anyone know of anything in those countries? Do they use western or european medics for much of anything, or just private on site oil rig medics?


----------



## akflightmedic (Apr 6, 2017)

Yes to all.


----------



## Krzysztof (Apr 7, 2017)

where you would recommend ?


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Apr 11, 2017)

I have never seen either country recruit western medics for their public emergency response. Qatar, Saudi, and UAE have all had major recruitment campaigns over the years, but I've never personally seen Bahrain or Oman do the same.


----------



## SpecialK (Apr 11, 2017)

You might be better served going to London provided you can prove to the HCPC your education is equivalent.


----------

